# Copperhead Prop Suggestions



## iMacattack

http://www.ptprop.com/component/option,com_artforms/formid,4/Itemid,60/

Go here, fill it out. Mention microskiff sent you and ask for Marcus.


----------



## Flyline

I would leave it alone and get a jackplate to gain more speed and shallower. the jackplate will makes your RPM spins faster then u can work with the propeller last.

I will go for Powertech SRA 10 X 11" pitch 4 blade polished stainless steel proppeller with NO cup.....yet.


----------



## paint it black

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread, for I have been thinking about changing the prop on my Copperhead as well.


----------



## Gonefishin

> I would leave it alone and get a jackplate to gain more speed and shallower.  the jackplate will makes your RPM spins faster then u can work with the propeller last.
> 
> I will go for Powertech SRA 10 X 11" pitch 4 blade polished stainless steel proppeller with NO cup.....yet.



Thanks, my preference is to stay away from a hydraulic plate.  I am interested in trying to keep it lite in the stern so as to require minimum depth to float.  Everything over here has a jack plate.  The one in the pic runs very very very shallow.  The prop shaft is above the bottom of the hull sponsons when the plate is up.  Dosen't float really shallow poles ok.  Deffinitely not a skiff.  It is an outstanding scooter but for a different purpose than the skiff.

I think we are going in the correct direction with your suggestion of pitch and diameter.  If need be I will add the jack plate if I need to lose a little depth.  I would like to get the RPM close to the max (6250) for a better hole shot.  Sort of weak in that area as it is.  Why no cup?

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

I propped the same except his had a jack plate.

With the Power Tech SRA series you will have to make a minor modification to the torque tab for clearance.

I used a 10 pitch 4 blade with his jack plate and it performed well.

You might also consider an 11 pitch 3 blade.

This is based on "standard cupped" props.  I use a proprietary cup for specific performance issues .


CR/TSS


----------



## Gonefishin

> I propped the same except his had a jack plate.
> 
> With the Power Tech SRA series you will have to make a minor modification to the torque tab for clearance.
> 
> I used a 10 pitch 4 blade with his jack plate and it performed well.
> 
> You might also consider an 11 pitch 3 blade.
> 
> This is based on "standard cupped" props.  I use a proprietary cup for specific performance issues .
> 
> 
> CR/TSS


Thanks again, based upon the info I have gained from this thread, I believe I will try the 3 blade stainless, first. We run a 3 blade on the boat in the above post. It seems to work better than a 4 on this hull, but 4 blade was the standard over here for years. Got to have steel, aluminum won't cut it very long. Our bays are mostly shell bottom. But before I jump, I am assuming the jack plates are hydraulic? Next what type mods to the torque tabs? You are welcome to PM or email me with that info if you prefer. They are both in my profile.

Thanks again, any additional input is as always appreciated.

[smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Flyline

X2 on CaptnRon "Theskiffshop" and he knows his props with Ankona boats. Take his advice and I'm sure 10" pitch 4 blade sra series gives you a better holeshot but u'll lose some speed if that's what u desire for.

Good luck and keep us posted with update.....


----------



## DJ

Has anyone used a Turbo Hotshot prop? I was thinking about ordering the 10 1/8X11 for mine and give it a shot. any info would be great.http://www.boatownersworld.com/Props/turbo/turbo_hot_shot.htm
Will this prop dia be to large for this motor?


----------



## Gonefishin

Ok, here is what I came up with. All are stainless props. First a 10 x 10 4 blade. OK hole shot, 5650 rpm at about 25-26 mph. Second same prop, except 10 x 11. Hole shot improved over standard aluminum prop. RPM 5500. Speed about 26-27 mph. Third a 10.125 x 10 3 blade. Best hole shot. RPM 5800. Speed 28-29 mph. So, I am going with the 3 blade stainless. Found a formula to calculate the optimum prop diameter and pitch. It didn't work out for my situation. I guess good old trial and error still rules.


----------



## paint it black

> Ok, here is what I came up with.  All are stainless props.  First a 10 x 10 4 blade.  OK hole shot, 5650 rpm at about 25-26 mph.  Second same prop, except 10 x 11.  Hole shot improved over standard aluminum prop.  RPM 5500.  Speed about 26-27 mph.  Third a 10.125 x 10 3 blade.  Best hole shot.  RPM 5800.  Speed 28-29 mph.  So, I am going with the 3 blade stainless.  Found a formula to calculate the optimum prop diameter and pitch.  It didn't work out for my situation.  I guess good old trial and error still rules.



You didn't try a 9 pitch?
The main Tohatsu mechanic for SFL and Latin America told me he wants the RPM's at 6000 in order to get the motors full power output.

He said they usually use a 9 pitch on the 30hp on all the small skiffs.

He mentioned I need to change the prop ASAP.


----------



## Gonefishin

Never tried a 9" pitch.  The 10" did exactly what I was looking for.  Oh, by the way, that is with a fairly heavy load including myself and one other adult.  We are both around 200 pounds.  Unloaded it picks up 300+ rpm and a little on the top end.  I have been proping boats a very loooong time and I don't see any need to look for additional improvement.  5800 is in the upper range with 6250 max.  Try it, it may work as well for you.


----------



## iMacattack

FYI, take a look at our 4 stroke shootout article.

Tohatsu 9.9 X 10 5,800 25.6
Mercury 9.5 X 11 5,650 26.6


----------



## paint it black

> Never tried a 9" pitch.  The 10" did exactly what I was looking for.  Oh, by the way, that is with a fairly heavy load including myself and one other adult.  We are both around 200 pounds.  Unloaded it picks up 300+ rpm and a little on the top end.  I have been proping boats a very loooong time and I don't see any need to look for additional improvement.  5800 is in the upper range with 6250 max.  Try it, it may work as well for you.


Cool.
It seems like most of you guys are going with the same prop anyway, so I'll probably go ahead with the same.


----------



## bbuckingham141

i have this copperhead (in pic) and im have speed problems. my holeshot is great and ability to run shallow is also great but i cant figure out how to get a couple more mph. i have a 25 yamaha 4-stroke. i had a ss 3 blade with 10 pitch. holeshot was good but only top out around 24. i bought a powertech 3 blade ss with 11p and i am able to trim my motor higher on plane and it corners better but i havent improve my mph at all. i do not have a tach and i know its a must when propping boats but i found a good deal on the powertech prop so id figure i would try it out. with this prop im tapping out at 26 mph so im not sure what to do other than install a tach and then.....?


----------



## makin moves

tl with the 25 thats about all your going to get out of the copperhead I have a honda 30 with a powertech prop and getting about 28 mph with 2 guys. Within the next week or so Iam getting a 40 2 stroke  ;DIll post up speed #s but I dont expect a big jump maybee 2 or 3 mph faster.


----------



## bbuckingham141

i dont understand how some of these guys are getting 30,31 or sometimes 32 mph?


----------



## makin moves

alot of the gps are most likely not exact but from what mel tells me because of the way the bottom of the boat is made the "wetted surface" is pretty large and even when you jump up to a bigger motor you really dont get a whole lot more top end. He was telling me he was running a 50 on the boat and was only getting 1 mph more than running a 40. Either way there plenty fast at 25-30 mph especially when you start getting in skinny water


----------



## paint it black

With the 30hp fourstroke Nissan, I've topped out at 28mph before tabs, and 27.6 with tabs.
Two anglers and gear.
Same two anglers as well.

And I have the Solas aluminum prop that came on the skiff. 
The motor is spinning 5200 RPM's.

I hope for improvement when I prop it.


----------



## paint it black

Hey guys, I need some information.
Apparently I must have bad luck.

I received my Hot Shot Turbo prop last Tuesday. 
I haven't had time to put it on all week.
I just went out to try and put it on to go out tomorrow for some early bonefishing.

But it seems like the prop doesn't fit.

I told them it was a 4 stroke 2010 Nissan 30 HP 10 spline.

They sent me the 10 1/8 x 10 prop 10 spline supposedly for a 30hp nissan fourstroke.

The prop isn't sliding on though.
It appears as the teeth are lining up, but it just doesn't fit.
I don't know what the deal is, but it's not going in.
The Solas aluminum prop it came with falls in place with no effort.
But the stainless prop doesn't slide in.
Is this normal?
I'm afraid to try and force it in and then not be able to return it.

This really sucks, because I was dying to try out the skiff with the new prop.


----------



## DJ

Mine went right on. I wouldn't say it slide on, I had to push alittle. I didn't have you use anything to tap it on or anything, just pushed on by hand.


----------



## noeettica

10 Pitch Does NOT Sound at all right for your motor ...

I Run a 10.5 - 12 Pitch On a Gheenoe Classic Running a 15 Hp 4 Stroke Yanaha ... 

I Could Be Wrong ...


----------



## paint it black

> 10 Pitch Does NOT Sound at all right for your motor ...
> 
> I Run a 10.5 - 12 Pitch On a Gheenoe Classic Running a 15 Hp 4 Stroke Yanaha ...
> 
> I Could Be Wrong ...



10 pitch is a must.
I have a 12 pitch on there now, and it's spinning 5250 RPMs.
The limiter is 6300 rpms?


----------



## Flyline

> i dont understand how some of these guys are getting 30,31 or sometimes 32 mph?


Get a jackplate.


----------



## paint it black

> i dont understand how some of these guys are getting 30,31 or sometimes 32 mph?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a jackplate.
Click to expand...


Also, those skiffs got 30s, compared to the 25 yammy.


----------



## Brett

Rule 1 of all things mechanical: If it don't go on easy, it don't go!

Rule 2: If the instructions say "use hydraulic press to install", ignore Rule 1

I'd be checking for milling burrs on the splines or an incorrect hub number.
Get out the micrometer and check the spline dimensions,
Might be the right prop but have the wrong hub insert.


----------

